# crawfish $4.75/pound!



## raastros2 (Jan 31, 2014)

just picked up 2 sacks worth from my cousin on my way home from work and he just told me cause of the freeze they are going for close to $5/pd!! thats $190 a sack!


----------



## raastros2 (Jan 31, 2014)

Good thing is its still pretty early in the season and they have time to get bigger and more abundant


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 31, 2014)

Yikes with prices like those we won't be having them at the Gathering. Sure hope prices fall a lot before April


----------



## alblancher (Jan 31, 2014)

Three weeks ago they where expected to be plentiful and early this year.  Cold weather normally slows them down so they may be a bit late.  The price normally drops after Easter.


----------



## dougmays (Jan 31, 2014)

Is $5/lb good or bad? haha


----------



## alblancher (Jan 31, 2014)

http://theadvocate.com/home/8243957-125/freezes-reduce-crawfish-supply-ahead

Just found a link


----------



## raastros2 (Jan 31, 2014)

dougmays said:


> Is $5/lb good or bad? haha


I will put it this way....this time last year they were $3 and that's expensive


----------



## raastros2 (Jan 31, 2014)

alblancher said:


> Three weeks ago they where expected to be plentiful and early this year.  Cold weather normally slows them down so they may be a bit late.  The price normally drops after Easter.


Yeah like I said its stil early..... peak isn't until April or may


----------



## jeepdiver (Jan 31, 2014)

Damn I paid less than that to fly them to Denver 3 years ago.  Was going to do a boil this spring but they are going to have to come down first.  I remember buying them for 1.00 lb cooked at roadside stands in MS when I wad a kid


----------



## raastros2 (Jan 31, 2014)

well yeah but when we were kids were a long time ago and alot of presidents behind us hahaha


----------



## raastros2 (Jan 31, 2014)

they will go down in a month or so when it gets warmer for a few weeks and they start coming back no biggie....still gonna be close to 110 a sack though


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 31, 2014)

Costs me a package of chicken thighs to get several five gallon buckets full here!!!


----------



## foamheart (Jan 31, 2014)

You can always go spend a day running the traps next to the RR track. I saw that Cappy knows how. He used chicken necks, we always used melt for crawfish, chicken necks or beef lips for crabs. But since the old slaughter house shut down, I would guess beef lips would be hard to come by...LOL

I been saying crawfish gonna be tuff to get for what's now become a traditional Easter boil in Louisiana.

We've had cold weather before.... just makes the crawfish more appreciated when they come back, besides that why we have freezers ,....... the good years we load 'em.


----------



## raastros2 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah iam on nights at marathon so I will just keep letting my cousin get me 2 sacks a time on Thursdays


----------



## foamheart (Feb 1, 2014)

raastros2 said:


> Yeah iam on nights at marathon so I will just keep letting my cousin get me 2 sacks a time on Thursdays


When younger and we'd go crawfishing, we had to sell enough to the local general store to pay for the gas, drinks and grocery's used and consumed, THEN we had to have enough left to feed the families. Course back then things were cheaper, including the crawfish.

Then we had to bring home enough to feed the families.

Then we had to buy enough to feed the family

Kind of miss catching enough. (I know it wouldn't be as much fun, its hot at there!)


----------



## raastros2 (Feb 1, 2014)

Good times


----------



## raastros2 (Feb 1, 2014)

Iam only 26 so it wasn't that long ago


----------



## dog1234 (Feb 1, 2014)

Well I am gonna wait till after easter and get me some. I always get a few sacks for to freeze for the freezer alone with a few boils alone the way.

O we got good food.........


----------



## stank56 (Feb 1, 2014)

Do you ship to Michigan?? You're killin' me. Stank


----------



## eman (Feb 2, 2014)

$4 - $6 / lb live 

$6 - $8 / lb boiled.

 I can see where supply and demand comes into affect after the freeze and the price goes up.

 But how does the freeze justify doubling the price to boil them??? (usually $1 a lb to boil).


----------



## foamheart (Feb 2, 2014)

eman said:


> $4 - $6 / lb live
> 
> $6 - $8 / lb boiled.
> 
> ...


MARKETING!!!


----------



## ajbert (Feb 2, 2014)

I'll be waiting until after Easter.


----------



## eman (Feb 2, 2014)

Same here. I will make a few trips to south farm. Pretty easy to catch a sack or  2 w/ 2 dozen nets.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 2, 2014)

eman said:


> Same here. I will make a few trips to south farm. Pretty easy to catch a sack or  2 w/ 2 dozen nets.


----------



## bayouchilehead (Feb 2, 2014)

eman said:


> $4 - $6 / lb live
> 
> $6 - $8 / lb boiled.
> 
> ...


They're getting greedy!! I've been meaning to get traps and get my own, but changing jobs put a halt to that!!


----------



## raastros2 (Feb 28, 2014)

as long as people buy them they will keep going up E hahaha


----------



## lesismore (Dec 2, 2014)

It's gotten really predictable down here. Crawfish prices won't drop til after Easter because every coonass family wants to have a boil for Easter. The Monday after Easter they drop.


----------



## red dog (Dec 12, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Costs me a package of chicken thighs to get several five gallon buckets full here!!!


Yeah Case, just head to Billy Chinook and sink a couple of pots.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 12, 2014)

Red Dog said:


> Yeah Case, just head to Billy Chinook and sink a couple of pots.



I was just thinking I haven't been to LBC in a longtime. Timothy lake up by MT Hood is a good mud bug hole. Wonder if haystack reservoir has a good population. Kids catch the snot out of crappie there.


----------

